# A Really Good Shot



## jordanrussell123 (Jun 5, 2011)

head shot from about 15 yards with a gamekeeper milbro clone


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

jordanrussell123 said:


> head shot from about 15 yards with a gamekeeper milbro clone


good on you mate!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

nicely done


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

What ammo?


----------



## jordanrussell123 (Jun 5, 2011)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> What ammo?


 11mm steel


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Thanks; can I ask where you got it from?


----------



## jordanrussell123 (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for the comments ppl


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice shot indeed.


----------



## jordanrussell123 (Jun 5, 2011)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Thanks; can I ask where you got it from?


bearingoptions on eBay Really good price and my fav ammo


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

jordanrussell123 said:


> Thanks; can I ask where you got it from?


bearingoptions on eBay Really good price and my fav ammo
[/quote]
Thanks pal.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I am always impressed and pleased to see head shots. Impressed in the accuracy and pleased that it is a quick and lethal dispatch.

Good on you!


----------



## jordanrussell123 (Jun 5, 2011)

Rayshot said:


> I am always impressed and pleased to see head shots. Impressed in the accuracy and pleased that it is a quick and lethal dispatch.
> 
> Good on you!


Thank u I think there is no place in the sport for follow up shots it should be a 1 hit kill if u see my other hunting post they was head shots to


----------

